# Review: FENIX TK20 - Impressions and pictures!



## Federal LG (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi there... This is my first review ever!

I´ll gonna make this review because I think there is just a few pics about Fenix TK20 around here.

Well, enjoy the lecture! 

*FENIX TK20*
Powered by 2xAA batteries.
2 modes: general mode (45 l.) and turbo mode (150 l.)

*Finish:* HA-III finish is perfect. No flaws, risks or any other signs, even if you look with lens. I would say that it´s the best anodizing that I saw in a Fenix light. I have another Fenix lights (L2D, P1, P2D), and the TK20 looks a degree higher and better if compared with it´s sisters. Finish and feel is EXACTLY the same as Surefire L1. Threads are anodized too (has lock-out capability).

Picture of the head finish: 






*Size and body:* overall size is smaller than I thought. I like the size. It fits perfectly in my hand (I have big hands). When I grip it with my thumb in the tailclickie, only the light´s head stays out of my palm. It has a great feel in the hand, but it´s not a light for EDC. It looks perfect to go camping or hunting, to carry in your belt or backpack, but *it´s too big for EDC carry* in a jeans pocket, for example. It has a grey rubber cover around the body. In my sample, I didn´t have any problem with it. I mean, it is not glued, but I have to pull it hard to move it around the body. It does not affect the change mode operation at all, because the rubber band is tight!

Here is a size comparison between TK20 and Surefire L1:





Now beside some CR123 batteries:





*Weight:* it´s heavy. Heavier than any light that I had. But it´s a "good weight"... I mean, this weight gives you a sturdy feel. A tank feel. It looks like you´re holding something solid, compact, indestructible. Do you remember the first time that you hold a .357 revolver ? Well, it´s the same feel!

Look at it´s thickness:





*Tailclickie:* it´s solid too. The clickie has a great feel. It is heavier and harder than LxD or PxD models. You have to push it harder to ignite. It´s forward clickie, so it has momentary ON. I specially like the lanyard hole. It´s big, so you can use a thicker rope to tie it, but it is not a round hole.

Here´s the tailclickie from inside:





And from outside:





*Reflector and throw: *it has a normal smooth reflector. It´s deeper, larger and bigger if compared to L2D, because it was built for throw. Nothing special about it, but this little light throws A LOT! I am impressed with it´s throw capability! It has a good beam, with the notorious cree rings, but nothing bad about it. You can only see a slightly cree ring when you do white wall hunting. In real world, I cannot see them. The tint is awesome for outdoor use. *It is whiter than I thought*. It´s not cool white (like my Fenix L2D), but it reminds me my yellowish Surefire L1 (without the greenish in the low mode). And it is A LOT whiter than any of my incan lights.

Here is a comparison between TK20 head and Surefire L1 head:





*Overall impression:* Well, I don´t have anything bad to say about this light. I am surprised with it´s quality and feel. It looks A LOT superior than my Fenix L2D Cree, and it feels better in the hand too. Fenix is evoluting, my friends. I liked a lot the tint too. It really gives you a better color rendition, specially outdoors. I tried, but all my beamshots pictures was terrible, sorry guys!

Well, thats it! 

*My advice:* if you´re looking for a "tank" light for outdoor use, with a LOT of throw and color rendition, go for it! You´ll not regret! I am specially happy with it, and probably gonna get another one for my father.

Regards! :wave:

*LG*


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 11, 2008)

Reserved.


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 11, 2008)

Not a bad looking light,what's the runtime on it?

Take care


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 11, 2008)

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=205800 Lot's of info here.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 11, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> Not a bad looking light,what's the runtime on it?
> 
> Take care



I didn´t make a runtime test yet. I got it yesterday!

But, in Fenix website they show these numbers:
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
Turbo Mode: Constant 150 Lumens during 2 hours (Ni-MH)

[/FONT]**[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]General Mode: Constant 45 Lumens during 11 hours (Ni-MH)[/FONT]*


*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 11, 2008)

Great review my friend!

How's the regulation on Alkalines?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2008)

GEEZ just stop it with the great light details!

I don't have the money.....................................Maybe next year.


Good review and pics!


----------



## Burgess (Nov 12, 2008)

to Federal_LG --


Nice review !


:kewlpics::goodjob:
_


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the great review and pictures! :twothumbs

I'll get one of those babies for christmas and am curious about the tint...

Can the rubber coat easily be removed if you want to change for a yellow one?


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Nov 12, 2008)

Great review :twothumbs


----------



## Toaster (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice job with your first review! No doubt the TK20 is meant to be used as a serious tool and the pics reflect that well.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 12, 2008)

Henk_Lu said:


> Thanks for the great review and pictures! :twothumbs
> 
> I'll get one of those babies for christmas and am curious about the tint...
> 
> Can the rubber coat easily be removed if you want to change for a yellow one?



Thanks Henk!

I read somewhere here in CPF that it´s easy to remove the rubber coat, but in my sample it´s not so easy.

My rubber coat is tight around the light. I tried to remove it but I can´t without some "force", so I stop trying.

Maybe I got a new model, with the rubber coat tight. If I am correct, it´s easily to remove the rubber coat in the older models, but I don´t know how...

Regards.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 12, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Great review my friend!
> 
> How's the regulation on Alkalines?



I didn´t make a full runtime test with alkalines yet, but I tested it on the field with rechargeable Ni-MH during 1 hour (alternating modes) and with Duracell AA Alkalines in direct turbo mode, during 25 minutes, and it looks like the same. *I didn´t realize any drop in the power. Looks flat and well regulated*.

(but I don´t have a lux meter to check...)

I think Fenix regulation is one of the best.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for all for the appreciation and kind words! 

:thanks:


----------



## TONY M (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice review Fed LG!


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the great review and the pictures Federal LG! 

My latest order (I will receive in around 1,5 weeks) includes 2 examples of the TK20. One for me and one to my brother-in-law (also love flashlights) as his 40 years birthday present. I understand TK20 was not a bad choice! 

Regards, Patric


----------



## hiker123 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review and pictures!


----------



## woodrow (May 23, 2009)

Federal... I do not know how I missed this when you first posted it. Great pics! I do love how thick the body tube is on the TK20. Fenix is really making some great lights. Thanks again for the pics!


----------



## lrp (May 23, 2009)

That's a great review......thanks!!!


----------



## jhillas (Jun 30, 2009)

I just got one of these and like it, but am unable to switch between the two power settings. Every thing I find online just says to twist the bezel 10 degrees, but that does not seem to work for me. Any advice would be welcome.

Do you have to follow a procedure like tap on, click on, twist, tap, etc?

Can you adjust the power while the light is on?

I figure I am just doing something stupid (or not doing something)


----------



## Marduke (Jun 30, 2009)

Have you tried fully tightening the head? While on, tighten fully, then loosen 1/4 turn.


----------



## jhillas (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Marduke. 

Problem solved. The batteries I put in were obviously not fresh. New batteries and this sucker works perfectly. Its a fabulous light. excellent power for two AA batts. I am very impressed. 

It changes from low to high to low while still turned on. 
Its important to have fresh batts!

I guess watching me trying to make it work before the battery swap out might have been rather humorous.


----------



## woodrow (Jul 1, 2009)

I sold this light because I was trying to get away from AA batts... and its beam was a little warm for me, but the TK20 really is about the best feeling light I have ever held in my hand. Just solid...and long enough to be a "real" light...but not awkward. 

I miss mine.


----------



## jhillas (Jul 1, 2009)

Most of my lights use CR123a cells, but I do have a couple that use AAA, AA, C and D cells. I keep extra batteries of all types. I have them around the house and in the cars, etc.

AA cells are just so readily available and inexpensive. They are small but not too small, and so many items use them. This TK20 light is really quite impressive and the 2xAA power can be found easily. Its also not a bad idea to have some flexibility as to which batteries you need. A hot rod light that uses 123s is useless if there are no 123s available.


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 1, 2009)

Buy another one woodrow!

You know you´ll not regret... 

I love mine... And I use it a lot in outdoors.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 1, 2009)

jhillas;2999656
AA cells are just so readily available and inexpensive. They are small but not too small said:


> very true


----------



## Stress_Test (Jul 1, 2009)

Yup, simple common batteries are the reason why I tend to grab my TK20 rather than the TK11 if I'm about to head out somewhere. I can drop a couple of AAs in my pocket for a refill, and not worry about having a lithium fire in my pants like I would with the TK11 batteries 

The TK11 is good for a light you choose for a certain situation, not necessarily as an "all situations" light.

I use mine for running at night, for example. The output power is impressive, but the TK20 is still my first choice for a high-output, go anywhere/anytime light.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 11, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> Thanks Henk!
> 
> I read somewhere here in CPF that it´s easy to remove the rubber coat, but in my sample it´s not so easy.
> 
> ...



I used to work as a bicycle mechanic when I was in college. A trick we used for mt. bike and bmx grips might work with this light. Get a can of that real old style hair spray, the stuff like "aqua net" or something like that, that still comes in the old style spray cans. Wedge something stiff under the rubber grip to create a little channel down under it and spray the hairspray in. Work it around inside the grip for a few seconds then pull it off. The hairspray will act as a lube and greatly ease getting the grip off. When you reinstall, use the hairspray again and spray it around in the new grip before you put it on. Once it's on, when the hairspray dries it will act like glue and help keep the grip on and from twisting on the body of the light.


----------



## headophile (Dec 4, 2009)

after all these months. i thought i'd pass this one up. now it's calling my name. must resist..


----------



## daf3m (Jun 13, 2010)

After using high mode to get all the juice you can get out of to 2000mah battery,(just the second low mode is activated) naturally the whole body is hot.Someone would expect the same for the batteries ..No,no,no..Taking out the batteries you realize that they are warm..
This is MTF cooling design and the thick body contributes a lot in my opinion..

Lucky to own a TK20 from all aspects!

* Unfortunately using 2 2700mah Maha AAs (first use after first break in which gave 2519mah and 2507mah) total runtime on turbo gave approximately 1 hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## sotyakr (Jun 18, 2010)

After a long, long hiatus from light purchases (unless you count the Gorillatorch I got a couple weeks ago), I just got home to find a new TK20 waiting on the doorstep. Can't really add much to what hasn't been said already, but I'm happy to see the emitter looks nicely centered, the rubber grip fits tightly to the barrel and really like the "neutral" beam tint. It's my first Fenix and they do seem to make a good quality light for the $.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 19, 2010)

You´ll gonna love it, sotyakr...

My Fenix TK20 is perfect for outdoor. I always use it while camping and it´s outstanding in every single aspect!

Sometimes I miss more KISS principle lights... :shrug:


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 19, 2010)

I hate all of you(joke).

Been reading and I may have to add this to my collection.I collect only single cell lights as a rule but this TK jobby seems to get you lot loving it.lovecpf


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 11, 2010)

i am very lucky to own one as well. 
BTW, i really like the size and weight of the tk20, makes it feel like a TK. plus, it protects the delicate contacts and electronics inside the light. the grip is a good idea for a light, it means i can hold it in the winter without getting my hands cold, and in the summer. But it is not too big, so when people come over, and see the light, they are like: cool light!. but when they turn it on they are like"Whoa dude! where you get this!". 

but for some reason, (i forgot to tell you, my brother also has one), our tints are different. his is more darker, like dark yellow, and mine is well, lighter in tint. i don't think it makes a difference in throw, but sure is strange. his has a slight dounut hole as well. his batteries seem to die faster as well. Maybe it is the longer electromagnetic frequency of the light. but then that would mean that cool led's last longer. mhh, just a thought. (here's another thought: a solar powered rechargable tk20?)

this makes me think that nearly everyone that is an non-flashaholic, thinks that when someone says led, they think of the 5mm ones. i remember when i had my big and bulky rechargable cranker light with x3 5mm leds in it, i used to take it everywhere. but now, when i shine it, i think of how in the world did i think THAT was bright? good if your stranded on an island.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 24, 2010)

Heres another thought, i will buy a brunton 8x22 monocular and attatch it to the TK20, so i will be able to scope day and night. Or just make it look cooler/tactical.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 25, 2010)

firelord777 said:


> Heres another thought, i will buy a brunton 8x22 monocular and attatch it to the TK20, so i will be able to scope day and night. Or just make it look cooler/tactical.



Interesting idéa!

That would be almost like having a binocular but one part is a flashlight. Even better would be if you could have a binocular but remove the lenses and prisms and install a flashlight in it. It would look like a normal binocular at distance. The hold comfort is better if you can get a stable hold with both hands. This would make the demand of a larger sized glass than 8x22, but that would be an advantage because of a better brightness and eye relief. 

Regars, Patric


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mhh, your ideas seem plausible to an extent, but good binoculars aren't cheap, and many people may not agree to taking apart thier binoculars to put a flashlight in it. How would you turn it on? Maybe a remote pressure system? As long as it is waterproof, I would totally love the idea!

Now, as for the monocular:

The TK20's clip is flat on the top and bottom. The monocular has two flat sides. Perhaps two rubberbands may serve as a restrainer? What sparked this idea was my survival thinking. I am always imagining senarios where I stuck or lost in the wild, and using a flashlight/ monocular combo, I can scope out food/water sources at a much greater distance, and since the TK20 has good throw, I may hopefully be able to spot dangerous lions or cougars at night. When I create the flashlight/ monocular, I'll post my thoughts and disadvantages, because I am not sure about eye relief of the monocular. Should look awesome though.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 25, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> Interesting idéa!
> 
> That would be almost like having a binocular but one part is a flashlight. Even better would be if you could have a binocular but remove the lenses and prisms and install a flashlight in it. It would look like a normal binocular at distance. The hold comfort is better if you can get a stable hold with both hands. This would make the demand of a larger sized glass than 8x22, but that would be an advantage because of a better brightness and eye relief.
> 
> Regars, Patric


 
True, but what grabbed my attention is your thoughts of better stability and improved brightness. An 8X magnification is the most I would go with any handheld optical device. Anything above that would be either very difficult to stablize or be impractical because of the narrow field of view.

But what I plan to do is this.

I play guitar, and there is this device called a capo, used to let you play in higher keys:So what I have been doing is installing it on the tailcap of the TK20 for some time, and it is very cool and it is quite effective at stablizing the light. If you use it while the monocular is attatched to the light, it will be easier to hold because the TK will be long enough to hold it with two hands in a somewhat rifle style hold. This is not intended to scare anyone in anyway, it is just easier to aim the narrow beam of the TK20 when jumping and running in a game of tag with my brother(he also has a TK20), not to mention scoping any threat EX: hobo with a gun. Trust me, this has happened before, not to me, but i won't wait till it happens will I?
Feel free to comment on this idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Sep 25, 2010)

I think it would look much better without the grey rubber grip. To me, it looks like an afterthought, and just screams "cheap". :thumbsdow

Otherwise, it's a nice looking light.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 25, 2010)

firelord777 said:


> So what I have been doing is installing it on the tailcap of the TK20 for some time, and it is very cool and it is quite effective at stablizing the light. If you use it while the monocular is attatched to the light, it will be easier to hold because the TK will be long enough to hold it with two hands in a somewhat rifle style hold.


 
What a great idea! :thumbsup:

Can you post a picture of the monocular with the light attached?

Lucciola


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 25, 2010)

firelord777,

I like your idéa about putting a flashlight together with a monocular. But that capo looks like a weird hand gripper! 

Please post some picture when you finished the idéa!

Regards, Patric


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for your enthusiastic responses, I will most probably post some pictures once I get the monocular, but judging from the relative size of the TK and the monocular, I say it will look like a sniper flashlight hybrid or something of that category. I'm not 100% sure the idea is practical, but it will definately be at least useful to me, you know, maybe at night, it might look like a scoped firearm, and i can use that illusion and the TK20's blinding light to paralyze an intruder or unsuspecting thief by saying something loud like : "FREEZE!" or some thing to scare him/her and will buy you some time to call the cops or tie him up so he can't do anything funny while the cops arrive. Who knows, it might work, although this is not my intended purpose. I can't wait to put it to the test. Especially on a game of night tag, where you can spot your victims at a distance, or spot the "tagger" stealthly without the light on. 

Nevertheless, i will surely have tons of fun with this primitive contraption!(when it is built)

Please post any thoughts, constructive criticism, or any ideas or your own.
Or maybe we should dedicate a whole thread to these types of ideas. Perhaps flashlight companies may incorporate our ideas!:twothumbs
Please post any link if such thread already exists.:thumbsup:


----------



## gkbain (Apr 17, 2013)

I have had the Fenix tk20 for a few years and find it works great. It is built like a tank. Always works. It doesn't have the features of a current light. For a AA general purpose home lite works perfect for me.


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice to se a thread about Fenix TK20 bumped.
This was my first "good" flashlight.
The hotspot is to tight for my use mostly so I rarely use it and it looks (almost) like new.
But in fog it's the best beam and tint of all my lights.


----------



## Wolf359 (Apr 17, 2013)

i wish they still made them as i would buy several more if i could . The TK20 is the reason i now buy multiples of the same lights that i like i.e. 5 x Fenix LD25 r4's wish i bought more of those to


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hopefully Fenix will come out with another 2xAA TK light. In fact, I'm surprised they never did!


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 18, 2013)

They should bring out another 2AA TK with the rubber grip (I love it), a brighter warm-white LED and about 4-5 levels including micro. Oh, and the dual side switches too. Yum! I'll take it!


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 18, 2013)

The dual side switches can work very well on the larger TK lights like the TK41, TK45, and TK75 but on the smaller form-factor 2xAA 2xCR123/1x18650 they wouldn't work at all!


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 18, 2013)

I suppose you could be right about that. Maybe not enough room on the small barrel for 2 buttons. Maybe one side switch then? Or two, but located above and beneath each other, like the Nitecore EA2?


----------



## firelord777 (Apr 18, 2013)

I love my TK20, even though I have lights many Xs brighter, the TK feels so reliable and has my favorite tint.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 19, 2013)

I guess two switches above and beneath each other would definitely be possible. To keep the switches large enough for easy operation would to make the light longish and 2xAA lights are generally not compact in the first place.
One side switch would be no problem - Fenix use it on their E25, E35, E50 already.


----------

